# Espresso Roaster



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I am looking for my first espresso coffee roaster under 300 euro and 220 voltage.

What do you guys recommend?

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

You could get a second hand Gene Cafe 101 in your price range.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Are you looking for an espresso machine or a coffee roaster?


----------



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> Are you looking for an espresso machine or a coffee roaster?


Coffee roaster..,

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

2nd they gene cafe. It's a great little roaster. There are some great videos online showing how to use it.


----------

